# Lazy River knit scarf



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I found this pattern today and thought it looked pretty. I plan to make it this exact color of yarn that is already in my stash! (The pattern is free). 
I might decide to make it with using a provisional CO and then joined after finishing to make it into an infinity scarf???

http://www.shellythacker.com/lazy-river-scarf/


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

That's very pretty and surely work as an infinity scarf. Love the color.


----------



## LindaDH (Mar 4, 2013)

It will be an awesome infinity/cowl.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice stitch pattern and beautiful color!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Very nice pattern and color.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.shellythacker.com/lazy-river-scarf/


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Nice pattern.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you for posting. Its a beautiful scarf (love that purple). I went to her site and got the pattern. Occasionally I help new knitters and this pattern would be a great one.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Very nice and such an easy knit!!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a very nice scarf pattern, but did you see the copyright notice on the end of it? She doesn't want anyone to sell something from that pattern. It is such a nice pattern for a man, and I have people always looking for men's scarves.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a lovely scarf, could be for a man or lady. Thank you for the pattern link!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice scarf


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

chickkie said:


> That is a very nice scarf pattern, but did you see the copyright notice on the end of it? She doesn't want anyone to sell something from that pattern. It is such a nice pattern for a man, and I have people always looking for men's scarves.


I did not see that notice. So.....hope you can make it for gifts!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Lovely.....thank you for the pattern link


----------



## Cridhe (Nov 6, 2013)

What a great knit-while-watching-videos project...


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Cridhe said:


> What a great knit-while-watching-videos project...


Yes it is! I'm all for simple TV knitting!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Such a useful pattern from many points of view. Thanks for posting.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Lovely job.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Lovely. The pattern is so simple and I love simple. It's also different. Thanks.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Lovely. The pattern is so simple and I love simple. It's also different. Thanks.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

I like this pattern. It would look beautiful as an infinity scarf.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I am making more and more infinity scarves and cowls rather than just scarves anymore. Ladies of all ages prefer them as they stay put and using the right colors for the right person, they are so flattering around the face! Best of luck, I think you found a great pattern, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Super simple pattern, thanks for sharing -can imagine/see it done in variegated yarn also!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

knitwitconnie said:


> I found this pattern today and thought it looked pretty. I plan to make it this exact color of yarn that is already in my stash! (The pattern is free).
> I might decide to make it with using a provisional CO and then joined after finishing to make it into an infinity scarf???
> 
> http://www.shellythacker.com/lazy-river-scarf/


I have that in the first book I ever bought about 47+ years ago and it proves that the oldies and traditional are most often 'the best'. It would look pretty in any color. Enjoy!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

knitwitconnie said:


> I found this pattern today and thought it looked pretty. I plan to make it this exact color of yarn that is already in my stash! (The pattern is free).
> I might decide to make it with using a provisional CO and then joined after finishing to make it into an infinity scarf???
> 
> http://www.shellythacker.com/lazy-river-scarf/


Thanks for sharing the link. I love it!! I have a daughter who lives in Ohio. I am knitting scarves like crazy. I love the pattern!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> I have that in the first book I ever bought about 47+ years ago and it proves that the oldies and traditional are most often 'the best'. It would look pretty in any color. Enjoy!


like a lot of patterns, it is not an original pattern but someone has put her list of do's and dont's on it, and calling it her pattern.


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern link. Bookmarked it for future reference.


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the color and pattern. Nicely done!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

If this pattern was in a book 47 years ago how can this lady claim it and say you can't sell the finished product? Maybe the original pattern doesn't say that. Anyone know?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

beejay said:


> If this pattern was in a book 47 years ago how can this lady claim it and say you can't sell the finished product? Maybe the original pattern doesn't say that. Anyone know?


it wouldn't matter what the original pattern said - she is claiming it is her design. She may have made one as it is a very simple pattern, but I don't think there are very many NEW patterns out there any more. Just someone thinking they will change a little bit and call it their own.

there are a zillion patterns for a plain little hat, with either some bobbles or some eyelets in it to create a design and each designer says it is "their" pattern, even though the only thing they have done is put a bit of design in it.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

beejay said:


> If this pattern was in a book 47 years ago how can this lady claim it and say you can't sell the finished product? Maybe the original pattern doesn't say that. Anyone know?


I'll look for it in the book I have. I am thinking that somthing was changed but as I recall, it is at least ALMOST just like it. E.g., the sides may be different. I think my book has straight sides and these look a little different.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

beejay said:


> If this pattern was in a book 47 years ago how can this lady claim it and say you can't sell the finished product? Maybe the original pattern doesn't say that. Anyone know?


I found the book. First, let me say that I am not sure of the '47' but it was bought when I began knitting at least 40 or more years ago. It is McCalls Knitting Book 5 with step by step Lesson for Beginners. I've made a few things from it. Great book. It has three scarves, very similar to this scarf and there is a hat to match this one. There is a purple one which is a little different - no garter stitch in pattern. Then there is a rust one similar to this but it casts on a different number of stitches and reverses the pattern rows. It resembles this scarf.

All three scarves on these 2 pages in the book have similar patterns. The nice thing is that they all are reversible.

I do not see a reason to copyright this pattern since it is very simple and just about anybody could create it. However, you have to comply since they have already done it. Also, if I created an easy pattern, I would be honored if people enjoyed making it for others. It is very pretty and could be made in any pretty yarn.

If I were to create something very complicated and/or involved, I may feel differently since I would be so proud of it.

Good luck.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Thank you for the information,Lovinknittin. I was thinking what a nice pattern it would be to donate the scarf to the church for their Christmas bazzar. Guess that is out of the question though. Still it would be a nice simple pattern to knit for donation to the mission.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

beejay said:


> Thank you for the information,Lovinknittin. I was thinking what a nice pattern it would be to donate the scarf to the church for their Christmas bazzar. Guess that is out of the question though. Still it would be a nice simple pattern to knit for donation to the mission.


You might want to do a search on the forum for inf. on copyright laws (which vary by country). There are some very detailed posts, one of which I remember saying that while you can't copy or sell someone's copyrighted pattern, they did not believe the copyright laws extended to control of the finished items. I don't want to open that can of worms again, but if there was something simple you could change about the pattern, ie, type of cast on, bind off, stitch count, extra row or two of another type stitch, just anything that would make it unique, maybe you would be on firm ground and could make and donate your items.

PS I agree with an earlier post, I see many "new patterns" being posted on Ravelry that look just like dozens of others. I had a friend get a patent recently, and you would be surprised how little of a variation it takes to constitute a new design. She got a patent on about 12 variations of her design in an attempt to block anyone from taking her design, tweaking it slightly and getting their own patent. I'm not any kind of an expert, but if it takes that little of difference between patents, I'm guessing it doesn't have to be a substantial difference between patterns to get copyright for a "new" pattern.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much-unisex ,fabulous color and a very simple pattern that would work for infinity scarf, cowl or regular scarf.


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Very nice scarf pattern. Bookmarked. Thanks for the link.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi knitwitconnie. Love the pattern and love the verse you chose for the bottom of your posts!!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

sanditoes48 said:


> Hi knitwitconnie. Love the pattern and love the verse you chose for the bottom of your posts!!


You are so welcome! I made this into an infinity scarf casting on about 226 stitches I think. Worked great!!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

sounds good. what weight yarn did you use??


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

sanditoes48 said:


> sounds good. what weight yarn did you use??


Worsted weight.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

knitwitconnie said:


> Worsted weight.


Thank you!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Why an uneven # of sts?? Am I misreading something?


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I made this scarf with 300 stitches CO of worsted weight yarn (Plymouth Encore) using a size 10 circular needle. It is long enough to loop around your neck three times. I used the Lazy River idea of combining rib stitches with purling in between but changed it from knitting back and forth (garter stitch/rib combo), to knitting in the round width wise (with a pearl row and then a knit row, another row of pearl and knit between the rib stitches). I think it turned out just as good if not better than the original pattern that I put on this thread. I like working in the round better than back and forth, so was pleased with the results.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

knitwitconnie said:


> I made this scarf with 300 stitches CO of worsted weight yarn (Plymouth Encore) using a size 10 circular needle. It is long enough to loop around your neck three times. I used the Lazy River idea of combining rib stitches with purling in between but changed it from knitting back and forth (garter stitch/rib combo), to knitting in the round width wise (with a pearl row and then a knit row, another row of pearl and knit between the rib stitches). I think it turned out just as good if not better than the original pattern that I put on this thread. I like working in the round better than back and forth, so was pleased with the results.


Just lovely! Great work. :thumbup:


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

There is a matching hat but I did not look to see if there was a pattern.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Linday said:


> There is a matching hat but I did not look to see if there was a pattern.


I'm making a headband to go with it per daughter's request.


----------

